# Post a picture of the celebrity that looks like you the most



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

Banzuke Brian is probably the closest looking person to me










The internet is your gateway, lets see what you got


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice one, but bit surprised no one really wanted to play ball. this is the first friendly non anxiety related thread I posted and gets barely any attention


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Never heard of him.

I'm told this mostly










But have gotten this a few times










I don't see either. Well a tiny bit Elijah but he's got better hair better jaw and leaner face and a lean proportionate body.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't think i particularly resemble any celebrity.
I pride myself on my unique looks. (even though i'm often frustrated by that too)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's a thread like this in members photo album, no one really posted in there either. It's not something most people on this forum will probably be open for due to low self esteem. Also not everyone can think of someone they look like.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## farsan (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^When I was 12 an elderly woman told me I looked like "that kid from the Home Alone movie".

Does that count? :blank


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Most celebrities that I look like have had nose jobs (maybe cause all hollywood actresses had them . . and go as far as to hide the fact that they did ?) . . I'd feel kinda embarrassed comparing myself to them . . so you could probably say that I looked like they did back when they had human noses . lol

I look like a mixture of different people , really . .


























Not many I can think of . The rest had surgery and hated being attractive .


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

The only 2 actors i've been compared to by other people are John Hensley (the Matt on Nip/Tuck) and Sam Witwer (Aiden from being human). I personally don't think i look like anyone else, but i don't spend all that much time in the mirror looking at myself so who knows.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I get "you look like Uma Thurman in Pulp fiction" a lot


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I get "you look like Uma Thurman in Pulp fiction" a lot


That's because you do :b


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> That's because you do :b


She really does ¨!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some guy I dated told me I look like Alice Englert but I don't. If I knew I looked like her, I'd be able to say, "She looks just like me." 

The only thing I can think of that looks similar to her is my face shape and hair.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

JakeBoston1000 said:


>


ok? I think you need to get your eyes examined lol.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

M0rbid said:


> ok?


that's the closest I could find. She's semi-famous. The Cat Lady!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I don't really get told that I look like someone famous often, but I've gotten.










Lea Michele who I look _nothing_ like lol


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I've gotten, "you look like one of the Beatles" or Paul McCartney when I was younger.








I don't see much similarity


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

lostfromreality731 said:


> Banzuke Brian is probably the closest looking person to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

TenYears said:


>


http://static1.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/the+second+one+_a1d0f49695710a9bda4b7b2a15247c28.jpg


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't really look like him but people compare me to him when i had the same exact hair style.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

oh i thought you said post a picture of the celebrity you like the most


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I get Shia Labeouf a lot.










And Bread Keselowski. This dude always called me Brad at work lol.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

monotonous said:


> oh i thought you said post a picture of the celebrity you like the most


Yeah . . I was left wondering . . :um


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

No one - faces like mine don't become famous.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've gotten "sorta like Benedict Cumberbatch" before. Poor man's version, but I have the cheekbones/eye shape (if they were dark)/chin down. Suffice to say, I don't have the sexy vibe he does.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

most similar to him I think, or at least that's what I've been told mostly.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

nothing else said:


> most similar to him I think, or at least that's what I've been told mostly.


i can see some resembling


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I was compared to George Harrison and John Lennon years ago. And one smart mother****er on this forum compared me to Dave Grohl. Personally I think my face has an unhealthy quality comparable to Syd Barrett's, that whole ****ed up "I'm sick and dying and there's evil in my eyes" look. I don't think I look really similar to him but I definitely recognize that messed up thing on my face.


I can see Dave Grohl. But more '90s era Chris Cornell with dark eyes.












markwalters2 said:


>


Mystery *FINALLY* solved!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> When I was 12 an elderly woman told me I looked like "that kid from the Home Alone movie".
> 
> Does that count? :blank


that's interesting , i had the same look at 12 years old, can't think who i look like now..



probably offline said:


> I get "you look like Uma Thurman in Pulp fiction" a lot


yes , cause you do...



CharmedOne said:


> I can see Dave Grohl. But more '90s era Chris Cornell with dark eyes.


beautiful, i like moustache and goatee on a girl look...:teeth...i joke, i know you were commenting on the other comment


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Methinks you read my post wrong. I actually look like Spock.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> ^Methinks you read my post wrong. I actually look like Spock.


yes, yes i did....


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Mostly i look like a girl version of jesse pinkman.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

My goal is to look like this guy


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

If I was a cat


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A few people on here have told me Kate Bush (who I didn't know and had to google,) and while that's extremely flattering, I think it was only due to similar poses in the pics I had in my selfies album and my current hair color/style.

But with Zoey, (especially her New Girl character,) yeah... that's probably more realistic/accurate/closer (?) The hair (at least right now, lol,) cheeks, light eyes (Kate Bush has brown, mine are gray/green,) glasses pretty much 75% of the time anymore (I am so blind,) and the dorkiness...Definitely the dorkiness.


----------



## ihans (Feb 2, 2014)

I think Logan Lerman, though it might be just because I felt similar to his character in The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My ex-wife and a lot of other people have said I look like Nicholas Cage. I don't know, I don't see it, maybe a little. (this is the closest I'll ever come btw to posting a pic here lol)


----------



## Lightwing12star (Jan 9, 2012)

Get told I look like Kirsten Dunst a lot.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't really see the resemblance, but according to MyHeritage.com, my closest match at 72% is Kristen Kreuk


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

oh wait


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.bharatmoms.com/uploads/I...r birthday celebrations photos and images.jpg
I look a little like Karthik Sivakumar.  He is an actor and also a degree holder.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been told I look like Mireille Enos, (From World War Z and The Killing), also Nicole Kidman (which I dont really take as a compliment), and Avril Lavigne.


----------



## ElectricWizard (Jan 27, 2014)

Only been told that I look like an american biker dude  I'm more into muscle cars though.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone said I looked like Lacey Mosley The lead singer of Flyleaf. And a waitress one time said Mena Suvari. Probably cause of my eyes.






I just love that song.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

mdiada said:


> I don't really see the resemblance, but according to MyHeritage.com, my closest match at 72% is Kristen Kreuk


Had to give this a try.

Got Errol Flynn, felt pretty good about myself. Tried a different angle, came up with Benito Mussolini...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My mom tells me I look just like Emma Roberts, and someone once told me I remind them of Amy Adams with my long hair and really soft voice (which once was enough, I've held onto that comparison very tightly lol). But I don't see it with either of them. I have a long face like Emma Roberts but I am a chinless and slack-jawed version. IMO, I look just like Zosia Mamet. Same exact long face, long hair, weak chin, barely defined jaw, close set eyes, blobby nose, and asymmetrical features. No joke, I am her twin.










I'm smart enough to not center-part my hair, though.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

My mom says I look like


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

People always tell me I look like Ferris Bueller (Matthew Broderick), and it's true.


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been told I hold a vague resemblance to:


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I was told I look like Leonardo Dicaprio once, though I don't really see the similarity aside from eye colour and a somewhat round face.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Handsome*










+


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Various people have told me that I look like Emma Stone, Keira Knightley, Carey Mulligan, Kate Moss, Kaya Scodelario, Lucy Hale and Jennifer Aniston. I remember somebody on SAS once saying I looked like Anna Paquin, too. None of these people look at all alike, so I feel like if different people have compared me to all of them, I must look like none of them. Kaya Scodelario is a particularly laughable comparison, we look so little alike. That one was from a very desperate guy in a bar during my first week at university.



















I guess I can see where Emma Stone and Kate Moss come from in that my eyes are so far apart that they're basically on opposite sides of my head, but that's really where the similarity ends. Their eyes are a lot bigger and their faces are more symmetrical than mine. I relate to the mousiness of Carey Mulligan's look a lot more. I was a little insulted by the Carey comparison when it was first offered, but now it's settled in I think it's kind of accurate. The rounded, childish features or whatever.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I've heard Jessica Alba the most from others. I wishhhhh.

Someone even went so far as comparing my picture to hers feature by feature on here.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Stilla said:


> I've heard Jessica Alba the most from others. I wishhhhh.
> 
> Someone even went so far as comparing my picture to hers feature by feature on here.


I think you resemble her but prettier than her in my opinion!


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Practically brothers..


----------



## theawkwardone87 (Sep 5, 2013)

When I grow my hair out people say I look like Chumlee from pawn stars.
Hears how a common conversation goes when I'm at work:

Them: Hey dude you look like whatsa name from tv

Me: Who?

Them: You know ole dude who be on that pawn show

Me (already knowing what their talking about): Whose that?

Them: You know ole dude from that show

Me: Chumlee?

Them: Yeah you look just like him


----------



## theawkwardone87 (Sep 5, 2013)

monotonous said:


>


If that's a real photo of you I would say you look like Conan O'brien


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

meepie said:


> I think you resemble her but prettier than her in my opinion!


Hehe thanks :b


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ak3891 said:


> Practically brothers..


:lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Various people have told me that I look like Emma Stone, Keira Knightley, Carey Mulligan, Kate Moss, Kaya Scodelario, Lucy Hale and Jennifer Aniston. I remember somebody on SAS once saying I looked like Anna Paquin, too. *None of these people look at all alike, so I feel like if different people have compared me to all of them, I must look like none of them. *Kaya Scodelario is a particularly laughable comparison, we look so little alike. *That one was from a very desperate guy in a bar during my first week at university.*


That's so funny. It happens to me, too. Depending on my haircolor du jour, I've been told I look look like: Christina Applegate, Shelley Long, both Jennifer Aniston and Courtney Cox (lol, how does that even make sense?), Marion Ross as Mrs. Cunningham--the mom from Happy Days, Shelley Fabares as Coach's girlfriend on Coach, Drew Barrymore, Zooey Deschanel, and Kate Bush (but only on here from a couple pics I previously posted.) The only thing they all have in common (except Kate Bush) is light colored eyes, so yeah, I'm thinking I don't really look like any of them. And I suspect the drunk or desperate bar guy thing's happened with me, lol.



lisbeth said:


> I guess I can see where Emma Stone and Kate Moss come from in that my eyes are so far apart that they're basically on opposite sides of my head, but that's really where the similarity ends. Their eyes are a lot bigger and their faces are more symmetrical than mine. I relate to the mousiness of Carey Mulligan's look a lot more. I was a little insulted by the Carey comparison when it was first offered, but now it's settled in I think it's kind of accurate. The rounded, childish features or whatever.


I've seen pics of yours and you're really lovely, so please don't tear yourself down. And I agree with whoever said Kate Moss--at least in this pic you posted, she does look like you.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

I never found anybody who looks like me


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Various people have told me that I look like Emma Stone, Keira Knightley, Carey Mulligan, Kate Moss, Kaya Scodelario, Lucy Hale and Jennifer Aniston. I remember somebody on SAS once saying I looked like Anna Paquin, too. None of these people look at all alike, so I feel like if different people have compared me to all of them, I must look like none of them. Kaya Scodelario is a particularly laughable comparison, we look so little alike. That one was from a very desperate guy in a bar during my first week at university.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rachael Leigh Cook you look like I think.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Everybody who sees a picture of Gavin DeGraw feels the need to email me and point out that we look alike. The dude looks like my younger brother's identical twin, and people say I look exactly like my younger brother...so I believe it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Evo1114 said:


> Everybody who sees a picture of Gavin DeGraw feels the need to email me and point out that we look alike. The dude looks like my younger brother's identical twin, and people say I look exactly like my younger brother...so I believe it.


Unbelievable timing....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gavin_DeGraw

Today is his birthday.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> Everybody who sees a picture of Gavin DeGraw feels the need to email me and point out that we look alike. The dude looks like my younger brother's identical twin, and people say I look exactly like my younger brother...so I believe it.


Oh yeah  Are you sure you've not just put Gavin DeGraw pictures in your album so you could post in this thread????


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mochyn said:


> Oh yeah  Are you sure you've not just put Gavin DeGraw pictures in your album so you could post in this thread????


True. My actual celebrity look-alike is Marty Feldman.


----------



## Ghostie (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been told by multiple people that I look like Evanna Lynch (particularly when she plays Luna Lovegood) but I just don't see it :S


----------



## Ghostie (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I didn't realize that picture was so large.........


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> True. My actual celebrity look-alike is Marty Feldman.


Oh well, that's erm, not so bad :um

:eyes:eyes:eyes


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't think I've come across somebody that looks like me.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

czersalad19 said:


> I don't think I've come across somebody that looks like me.


same here. I tried to think of someone...but nothing.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

beli mawr said:


>


I've see a lot of female Huts on POF....

I don't know what celeb I most look like...none comes to mind at all, I hope I look about average, for years I felt below average.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Various people have told me that I look like Emma Stone, Keira Knightley, Carey Mulligan, Kate Moss, Kaya Scodelario, Lucy Hale and Jennifer Aniston. I remember somebody on SAS once saying I looked like Anna Paquin, too. None of these people look at all alike, so I feel like if different people have compared me to all of them, I must look like none of them. Kaya Scodelario is a particularly laughable comparison, we look so little alike. That one was from a very desperate guy in a bar during my first week at university.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its about time we meet up

I hit on a girl 2 weeks ago that looks like Alexis Bledel, and told her so. But so does a barmaid there, now I'm wondering if it actually was her just on her night off???????? Its entirely possible, I wasn't drinking but I've made strange mix ups like that before. I've seen her since...the barmaid that is


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

The only celebrity I've ever been compared to is Jodie Foster. I think I look a bit like a younger version of her, but with a more bulbous nose and fatter lips.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

daisy lowe, i've been told


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

When younger:










Now older:


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm not sure if you would call him a celebrity, but someone actually said I look like Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Two people told me I looked like a younger Lou Diamond Philips. Guess I could see it kinda.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Ive been told by many people that I look like Jennifer Coolidge which I do not see as a compliment :-/


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure. No one really, I suppose.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

My best friend always tells me i look like Justin Gabriel????


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

brooke_brigham said:


> Ive been told by many people that I look like Jennifer Coolidge which I do not see as a compliment :-/


JC is hot  , those seductive I will eat you alive eyes are great lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nobody as far as I know. I never get comparisons either, except the one time someone in high school said I looked like Kate Moss but no idea where they got that from. Yeah I guess we both have pale skin and are female lol.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

i don't think i look like any celebrity

i've been told i look like zooey deschanel though ?? i don't see it at all but she's gorgeous 
http://www.syerasite.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Bangs-Zooey-Deschanel-1.jpg

i linked the image because it was hUGE


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

People and their obsession for patterns... I don't look like any celebrity and that is great, as far as I am concerned. I would not like to know I am the worthless copy.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

brooke_brigham said:


> Ive been told by many people that I look like Jennifer Coolidge which I do not see as a compliment :-/


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Various people have told me that I look like Emma Stone, Keira Knightley, Carey Mulligan, Kate Moss, Kaya Scodelario, Lucy Hale and Jennifer Aniston. I remember somebody on SAS once saying I looked like Anna Paquin, too. None of these people look at all alike, so I feel like if different people have compared me to all of them, I must look like none of them. Kaya Scodelario is a particularly laughable comparison, we look so little alike. That one was from a very desperate guy in a bar during my first week at university.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I'd have gone with:

















No? Oh well, you can add it to the list at least :b


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I've actually been told on this site that I look kinda like Thor. Y'know without the blond hair, the muscles, the clear skin, the nice eyes, and the confidence.









I don't really see the resemblance, but here's a selfie for juxtaposition:


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Sort of. I'd have said Viking crossed with Italian model.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Nobody as far as I know. I never get comparisons either, except the one time someone in high school said I looked like Kate Moss but no idea where they got that from. Yeah I guess we both have pale skin and are female lol.


I thought you looked a bit like the actress Emily Browning.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> To be honest, I'd have gone with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooh, she's cute. Who's she?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Baalzebub said:


> I've actually been told on this site that I look kinda like Thor. Y'know without the blond hair, the muscles, the clear skin, the nice eyes, and the confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see the resemblance. You're handsome.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Oooooh, she's cute. Who's she?


 Russian model Natalia Vodianova....I think that's spelt right? From memory you have similar facial features.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Russian model Natalia Vodianova....I think that's spelt right? From memory you have similar facial features.


Googled. I can kinda see a slight resemblance.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess the one I have been told that I think it most accurate to my current look is antonio estanfandiari








(poker player)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^Sort of. I'd have said Viking crossed with Italian model.
> 
> I thought you looked a bit like the actress Emily Browning.


Hmm maybe our face shapes are similar, she's much prettier though.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Googled. I can kinda see a slight resemblance.


Slight? How dare you! A bit more than slight I thought, but let's not fight about it. :b



Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm maybe our face shapes are similar, she's much prettier though.


I think it depends how her hair is done. In some pictures she looks more like you than in others, IMO.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

But younger looking.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Slight? How dare you! A bit more than slight I thought, but let's not fight about it. :b


She's a _model_, bro. I can see it with the squarish face shape, wideset eyes and the thick eyebrows, and I think we have similar colouring too, but c'mon. She's a model. I can't really claim more than 'slight similarity'. Gonna take that compliment and run with it, though.










Also having looked through all of these pictures on Google has furthered my determination to go blonde this summer.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

People on here seem to think Benico Del Toro or Jemaine Clement. I have similar features I guess, big lips lol and dark features. My glasses are pretty similar to Jemaines. Interestingly, Jemaine is half Maori, some people in high school used to think I was part native kiwi (ethnically) 
Must have been from my asian side.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

one of my cousins said i looked like dennis trillo
._. i dont think so though


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

DanCan said:


> Two people told me I looked like a younger Lou Diamond Philips. Guess I could see it kinda.


I'd still say Bradley Cooper. :b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Imagine a female with Jimmy Durante's huge nose and Tori Spelling's big, manly jaw. That's me.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Stilla said:


> I'd still say Bradley Cooper. :b


Thanks  Cause he's way better looking.. but.. pretty sure i don't look anything like him  Maybe you mean like Bradley Cooper, the plumber, not Bradley Cooper the actor..


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Idk which one, but I'm sure they'd be ugly.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

This...










plus, this!










But the girl version.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Baalzebub said:


> I've actually been told on this site that I look kinda like Thor. Y'know without the blond hair, the muscles, the clear skin, the nice eyes, and the confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? Similar facial structure plus hair styling. You look alike, and that's a compliment.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

mb47 said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww!! that can't be so bad !


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*A Girl in High School Said I Looked Like Akon*

But since then no look-a-like that i can recall..though someone on here said i looked like this British Rapper..anyways here's Akon..He's not anywhere near what i resemble..i wear glasses & have braces..but i guess there's some resemblance..though i'm slightly lighter skinned.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

I've heard these a few times but I only see it in these pics.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ she's got a nice chest. Lol

No joke people have told me I look like Angelina Jolie (circa Tomb Raider era) but with more olive skin and light brown eyes.

My face shape is very, very similar, same jawline and forehead and we are both tall, same body type and chestnut hair and just going off the lips, nearly identical.

I wish that woman would put on more weight these days though. She was so hot at one point.


----------



## fleur (Nov 25, 2011)

Always.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A few people told me I looked like (young) Wil Wheaton when I was about 26. I kind of see it but he had better facial symmetry and frankly, was just much better looking.










Of course now, I look nothing like that. Maybe if he was bald. The ears, the cheeks, the forehead and the hair is pretty close to how I looked starting when I was about 16.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I got Matt Smith (Dr. Who guy although I've never watched it) a few times.
I think he's weird looking, but then I don't like my face either, so!....

I've had other, better comparisons over the years, but I never 'saw it' and I think they were just being nice!


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Emily Browning
this is what mom says,when she saw this girl she was like''omg thats you! well..exept the forehead'' lol









Lindsay Lohan
and what ive heard the most so i guess this one and sometimes when i actually am in front of the mirror checking how i look i sometimes can see it all of the sudden in 1 second and then its gone so guess it is true in a way :')


----------

